# False Map turtle



## Tleilaxu (Jul 26, 2006)

I have three false map turtles and I was wondering what your experiences with them are. Or you can compliment my turtles cuteness!


----------



## bugs4life (Jul 27, 2006)

Awww what a cutie!  I really want a turtle or tortoise of some kind, but I have to hold back on getting anything new until I get a new job *crosses fingers* c'mon Pizza Hut!  Also I'd probably have to set it up with lights and stuff in my closet...my dad put his foot down after the boa...that's why he doesn't know about the pacman frog or new T...and something else, I can't quite remember   Anyway yeah, turtles/tortoises are definitely on my current wish list!


----------



## Highlander (Jul 27, 2006)

I used to have a false map turtle hatchling a few years ago. Anything in particular you were wondering about?


----------



## Tleilaxu (Jul 31, 2006)

Highlander said:
			
		

> I used to have a false map turtle hatchling a few years ago. Anything in particular you were wondering about?


Just what you thought of them personality and other stuff? I already know the basics and am tinkering with more advanced, balancing diet and what not, they actually like plants...

Incase your wondering what they get they get
*Food*
1. two types of turtle pellets
2. Crickets
3. Feeder fish (not goldfish)
4. Thawed pinkie mice
5. Greens in the form of crypts and amazon swords. Also hornwaort and another plant they like.
*Care/maintance*
6. Two fullspectrum lights
7. One 150 watt heat lamp. 
8. A really large filter
9. Bi weekly water changes of 50%


----------



## iturnrocks (Jul 31, 2006)

One thing I know about most species of map turtles is they have a sweet tooth for shellfish.  The only time i catch false maps in turtle traps is when I use crushed crayfish or clams for bait.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Jul 31, 2006)

Are those YOURS! What type are they and can ya get pics of each turtle? Sweet setup!


----------



## iturnrocks (Jul 31, 2006)

Tleilaxu said:
			
		

> Are those YOURS! What type are they and can ya get pics of each turtle? Sweet setup!


The one on the bottom is a slider and the one on top is a river cooter.

Heres a closeup on the cooter






Heres the slider and the cooter when they were younger.  This was shortly after I caught the cooter and he was still wearing his moss coat.






Heres a baby painted turtle I caught a few years ago






and a baby common snapping turtle






Heres a slider basking with that painted turtle after she grew up.







Heres the painted turtle baby when I first got my 120 gal before I had it filled all the way up.






Heres a pic of the cooter basking.  After building the canopy hood, I was able to get much higher basking temperatures with lower wattage bulbs.  I believe that is a 40 watt.






Heres the cooter in action






And heres the filter I built right after I finished it.
The water cleared up a couple days later.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Aug 2, 2006)

VERY NICE setups you  ake jealous! :worship:


----------



## bugmankeith (Aug 3, 2006)

Are those sunfish with the turtles? That is an awesome setup, like having a pond in your house.  How come no plants though?


----------



## iturnrocks (Aug 3, 2006)

bugmankeith said:
			
		

> Are those sunfish with the turtles? That is an awesome setup, like having a pond in your house.  How come no plants though?


There are some sunfish in the tank.  No plants because a river cooter is mostly vegetarian and would shred anything i put in there.  I may consider adding plants again someday if I remove all the gravel, otherwise it just turns into a gooey mess.

Bluegill






Longear Sunfish






Orangespotted Sunfish






Largemouth Bass






Problem with having a Largemouth Bass in the tank






Crayfish






More Bass Trouble






Info on my filter


----------



## TarantuChimp (Aug 4, 2006)

Ha ha That Bass  making friends with crayfish


----------

